# Hello everybody, how can I stop user install application on iPad? [FROM:Mac]



## lqfhsl (Feb 22, 2011)

In a organization, how can I stop user install applications? Is there any software or application can help me achieve this? Thx


----------



## zee.shan (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Hello everybody, how can I stop user install application on iPad?*

I want to know about it too. What are the applications or software for stopping the user install application on iPad


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Hello everybody, how can I stop user install application on iPad?*

This is a really great article from Cult of Mac about Enterprise solutions: Thousands of Macs In The Enterprise - How The Big Companies Roll [Feature] | Cult of Mac

It talks about programs companies use to control Macs in their business.

zee.snan please do not hijack topics. This is the Mac area, not iPad. You should ask your question in the iOS area we can answer you there.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Hello everybody, how can I stop user install application on iPad?*

Being this thread is for iPads, I'll be moving it.


----------



## lqfhsl (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hello everybody, how can I stop user install application on iPad?*



MartyF81 said:


> This is a really great article from Cult of Mac about Enterprise solutions: Thousands of Macs In The Enterprise - How The Big Companies Roll [Feature] | Cult of Mac
> 
> It talks about programs companies use to control Macs in their business.
> 
> zee.snan please do not hijack topics. This is the Mac area, not iPad. You should ask your question in the iOS area we can answer you there.


Thx mate, the information you provide is very useful.
It gives me some idea how to manage large number of IPADs.


----------

